# new puppy is home alone...feel guilty :(



## MaNesha (Nov 17, 2008)

Yesterday I purchased a toy poodle. He is only 8 weeks old and I named him Peanut. I work all day and had to leave Peanut at home alone, and I feel so guilty that I am almost in tears. I left him in the kitched with newspaper, food, a couple of toys, and water. I also left his doggy bed and his crate. Some people say that is too young for a dog to stay by itself all day, but I can't afford doggy daycare. Then there's the opinion that dogs are just that, and can be trained. I don't know. I just know that I feel super guilty about leaving him. Has anyone else had to do this? If so, did the dog do ok? If I need to give him up then I will, but I really don't want to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

How many hours is he left alone and is there a relative that could stop by?


----------



## MaNesha (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi. I work from 8:30 to 4:30. I am the only person who stays where I am, I don't have any relatives that stay close which is why I got the puppy in the first place. I just keep hearing that leaving a puppy that young alone all day is not good, but what do people who work do? I just want to do what's proper for the dog...even if that means finding him a better home...which I don't want to do.

Thanks!


----------



## GregE (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you take him with you to work? I've thought of doing that. Did you leave a radio or TV on to help comfort him? 

We picked up our 7 week old miniature schnauzer on Saturday and this was her first day alone. I felt bad too but fortunately I can go home during the day so I went and had lunch at home. We also have the benefit that my wife is a teacher and will get home in the afternoon and then the kids will be home around 3.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it possible to go home for lunch? Do you know any high school kids in the area that could visit with the dog after school?


----------



## Toki'smom (Nov 15, 2008)

I would really try your best to find someone to at least stop by during the day (a friend or coworker who you can trust). I know when we got my first dog over 11 years ago my brother and I were in school and my mom worked all day and there were some pretty big separation anxiety problems. The other thing to worry about is house training. A young puppy like that cannot be expected to hold it in for more than a few hours. I know I feel guilty when we leave the puppy at home for longer than a few hours but I make sure that the first thing I do when I get home is to take him for a long walk which he loves! Check sites like Craigslist. There are tons of people who are willing to walk dogs and who come with references (very important!) which is quite a bit cheaper than doggy daycare. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You really don't want to expose a puppy to doggy daycare until they are finished with shots, about 4 months old.

I would consider someone you know who could either take the dog to their house during the day or stop in 1-2 times per day to visit with your pup. A responsible young person in the neighborhood would be good to come in and take the pup out to do business after school at least. I also have an elderly neighbor that takes long walks every day and often takes other neighbors' dogs, just for companionship.

The problem I see with leaving any dog for that long without human companionship (day in and day out) is that sometimes they develop odd little separation anxiety habits that can be destructive. A second dog for company is not usually the answer unless you want to come home to twice the trouble. 

If you're wondering how some of us acquire puppies and work at the same time...whenever we have gotten a new dog (puppy or adult) we pick up the dog on a Friday night and then one of us starts our two week annual vacation. I can usually get a dog on a schedule by the end of two weeks. But we would never leave a dog every day, even as an adult, for 10 hours without someone coming in midday at least once or twice.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie came to me at 6 weeks but it was during the summer and I was always with her. In august when I went back to school she was about 10 weeks old and had to be left alone from 7:00 to 3:30 and that definitely wasn't easy, I had never let her out of my site until then! she did fine though, as long as you don't keep the puppy in a cage that whole time(he can't hold his more than a couple hours)! Don't feel bad, it would be a good idea to get someone to stop by while you're gone to left him outside to pee but if that isn't an option this is fine for now.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't worry, the puppy will be fine. It sleeps most of the time anyway. Just keep comings and goings low key, exercise it and take it out to potty before you leave. Clean up any messes with an enzyme cleaner when you get home and give the pup some interactive toys such as a stuffed frozen Kong or a Buster Cube with it's daytime meal in it (you'll have to show it how the cube works).

If you can find someone to come in at least once during the day, that's best. But, if you can't the pup will be fine as long as you don't inadvertently cause problems.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

skelaki said:


> Don't worry, the puppy will be fine. It sleeps most of the time anyway. Just keep comings and goings low key, exercise it and take it out to potty before you leave. Clean up any messes with an enzyme cleaner when you get home and give the pup some interactive toys such as a stuffed frozen Kong or a Buster Cube with it's daytime meal in it (you'll have to show it how the cube works).
> 
> If you can find someone to come in at least once during the day, that's best. But, if you can't the pup will be fine as long as you don't inadvertently cause problems.



I agree with this. Though it's not ideal, lots of puppies are raised this way and do fine. They do sleep for 20 hours a day. This even may result in a dog less likely to have separation anxiety when older. It will probably slow down housebreaking.


----------



## MaNesha (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the tips and support. I took Peanut to stay with my mother today so that she can get him on a routine for me, and then I will get him back. I think this is best for him, even though I cried like a baby before I left. Again, thanks!


----------



## RL4422 (Nov 15, 2008)

I take my dog to stay with another dog during the day (just a friend of the family) and then pick her up after work. However, I know that a lot of people leave their animals home alone during the day... it's not the end of the world. I just feel sad forcing them to be bored all day. I picked them they didn't pick me  so I try to keep them entertained and happy for the most part.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MaNesha said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips and support. I took Peanut to stay with my mother today so that she can get him on a routine for me, and then I will get him back. I think this is best for him, even though I cried like a baby before I left. Again, thanks!


It's a bit late, but you are a perfect owner for a rescue adult dog. I've rescued a couple 3 year old dogs, and I recently got a puppy. I'm NEVER getting a puppy again. It's way too much work. My adult dogs have been wonderful.

But next time, however long away that is, I hope you consider a rescue dog.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

How old is your puppy ? I would feel bad too if I had to leave my puppy alone for the whole day. But I am lucky that I don't have to do this as I return home in afternoon. Are there any relatives or friends of yours who can take peanut outside once in the afternoon so that he can play and do his jobs ? This can be the best solution.


----------

